# FCG & Mausoleum Build



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

I wanted to share a progression of the FCG & mausoleum build I did last year. I got alot of inspiration from everyone's builds here and ended up pulling heavily from Hollywood Haunter's modular buildings & Phantasmechanics FCG instructions. I did end up spray painting the hands and skull with glow in the dark paint but I am guessing that I choose too bright of a light for it to show. Hopefully it helps someone looking to tackle this build.

FCG1 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG2 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG3 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG4 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

FCG5 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG6 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG7 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG8 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

FCG9 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG10 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG11 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG12 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

FCG13 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG14 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG15 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr
FCG18 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

FCG17 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks good Riff_JunkieSFR


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice!! What did you use to make the cardboard concrete forms waterproof?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice work Looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love crank ghosts, and the mausoleum is beautiful.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I was thinking on your back inside wall you should add name plates between the grids kind of like in the picture link.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.co...8d32eda8d--halloween-2015-halloween-party.jpg


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Sblanck said:


> Very nice!! What did you use to make the cardboard concrete forms waterproof?


I did not water proof them as our display is only up for a weekend, but I would think drylok would probably do the trick.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

stick said:


> I was thinking on your back inside wall you should add name plates between the grids kind of like in the picture link.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.co...8d32eda8d--halloween-2015-halloween-party.jpg


That is a fantastic idea, thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ahhhh, love the mausoleum and FCG, so awesome! I find that Wildfire Black Light paint works the best for me to really make things POP. (maybe for the prop hands if you want them to show up more) That glow in the dark paint can't compare to it. I want to make a mausoleum to house a ghost projection and I love the columns that you used. Great idea!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work! Welcome to the FCG team! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for the tip on the paint Pumpkin5! I love the idea of using a mausoleum to house a projection!

Thanks for the welcome kallen, I love the creep factor that the FCG it brings to the haunt.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Riff_JunkieSFR said:


> Thank you for the tip on the paint Pumpkin5! I love the idea of using a mausoleum to house a projection!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome kallen, I love the creep factor that the FCG it brings to the haunt.


 I agree, hands down, my FCG, Lily is the star of my haunt every year. She goes up October 1st and she haunts the neighborhood the whole month of October. I don't think my house would be the same without her. FCG are the shizzle!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I agree, hands down, my FCG, Lily is the star of my haunt every year. She goes up October 1st and she haunts the neighborhood the whole month of October. I don't think my house would be the same without her. FCG are the shizzle!


It was one of those props that have been on my to do list for too long. Everyone seemed to love it, and it almost made up for not putting the singing pumpkins out this year due to technical difficulties. I have enjoyed everyone's spin on it on the Forum, and it was a fun prop to build; my boys even wanted to get in on the build throughout the process which was ever better. They usually hang around & ask questions and are interested in what I am doing, but they actually got involved with the build which was a pretty proud dad moment for me.


----------

